# "Club" and mini cigars



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone had any experience with any of these? I'm specifically looking at some Party "Clubs" or some JLP same size... Can't barely find a review on any of em!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The only ones I've bought by the box were Monte Puritos. They were an acceptable little smoke with a slight monte tang but nothing to write home about. I kept them to tide me over if I got caught with very little time, ie ten mins. I'd be interested to hear about some others as well. I was just discussing this with a BOTL this morning & am looking to buy some more, of some sort.
Thanks for throwing this thread up Isaac.:nod::cowboyic9:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a box of Party Chicos that were pretty good. Decent flavor and smoked really good. Just don't expect a whole lot from something that small. At least they are all tobacco and don't have a paper binder like a lot of NC's.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a box of Monecisto clubs. The first 2 puffs taste just like the real thing!.. Then they overheat and finish poorly. Worth having a box on hand though.. Great to hand out to cigarette smokers at a party or BBQ to try and turn them to the good side.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like a decent enough reason to try this out! Aren't the Party Chicos a fuller-size cigar though? I'm talkin bout like... cigarillo-size, stuff like the NC RyJ minutos and or even those cognac-dipped ones named after the mobster that come in plastic cases, I'm totally having a brain-fart right now lol...

Eh, what's to lose right? I figure they'll be good for the commute to and from school during the fall, or a quickie during the winter.
Will definitely report my findings!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Sounds like a decent enough reason to try this out! Aren't the Party Chicos a fuller-size cigar though? I'm talkin bout like... cigarillo-size, stuff like the NC RyJ minutos and or even those cognac-dipped ones named after the mobster that come in plastic cases, I'm totally having a brain-fart right now lol...
> 
> Eh, what's to lose right? I figure they'll be good for the commute to and from school during the fall, or a quickie during the winter.
> Will definitely report my findings!


Isaac, I will be eagerly awaiting your results Bro!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Also, how big are these smokes? All of the description I see are for 30ring; what's the difference between a purito and a club or mini?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My favorite are the red dot in the tins and the partagas blacks about 32rg X 4 I also like the padron tins but a little more money.

I also hate me if you will buy a tiny smoke called Panter sprints, all tabacco and cheap enough to throw away when duty calls, not great but the best I found in a pack of twenty for less than cigs with no chemical, made in Holland and I buy mine from famous!

good luck!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Also, how big are these smokes? All of the description I see are for 30ring; what's the difference between a purito and a club or mini?


 Monte Puritos are 26RG x 4.3. A little longer than cigarellos.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I second the Padron Corticos Maduro! They don't turn bad like the very small cigarette sized club Habanos

Also the Petite Tatuaje are very tasty.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Benji said:


> I second the* Padron Corticos Maduro!* They don't turn bad like the very small cigarette sized club Habanos
> 
> Also the Petite Tatuaje are very tasty.


I'll third that one. Tasty little smokes as long as your not new to cigars, as I know the posters here are not. *Smile*

*Taking Notes* "Ben likes Corticos" *Noted*. LOL


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'll third that one. Tasty little smokes as long as your not new to cigars, as I know the posters here are not. *Smile*
> 
> *Taking Notes* "Ben likes Corticos" *Noted*. LOL


Nothing gets past you does it Bro? you are always on the job. LOL :spy:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicos are about the size of a "100" cigarette and take about 15 min to smoke. Sold in 5count petacas and 10 petacas to a box if I remember correctly


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha awesome guys! Now I have to figure out which box I'll get first...


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

cohiba clubs...i love em...smoke about 2 or 3 20packs a year.
12 minute trip to havana.

i think i posted the first review ever on "clubs"...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/1585-cohiba-club-minis-review.html

derrek


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> *Taking Notes* "Ben likes Corticos" *Noted*. LOL


 :spank:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dvickery said:


> cohiba clubs...i love em...smoke about 2 or 3 20packs a year.
> 12 minute trip to havana.
> 
> i think i posted the first review ever on "clubs"...
> ...


Nicely done Derrek. They are looking better all the time. Thankyou for dropping by. *Smile*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

+1 Derrek!


----------

